# Wurzel aus einer Double-Zahl ziehen



## trueXillusions (7. Dez 2004)

Hallo...
Wie kann ich mithilfe der Klasse java.lang.Math und der Methode "	public static double sqrt(double a)"
Die Wurzel aus einer Zahl ziehen ????
Danke und Gruß...


----------



## bygones (7. Dez 2004)

wie mit jeder andere methode auch - über den methoden aufruf....

```
double sqr = Math.sqrt(4.0);
```
?!


----------



## thE_29 (7. Dez 2004)

ob die Frage ernst gemeint war... :bae:


----------



## bygones (7. Dez 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ob die Frage ernst gemeint war... :bae:


ich hoffe net....


----------



## meez (7. Dez 2004)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind...
Wie zieht man eigentlich die Xte Wurzel...
Oder muss ich da Newton bemühen...


----------



## bygones (7. Dez 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn wir schon dabei sind...
> Wie zieht man eigentlich die Xte Wurzel...
> Oder muss ich da Newton bemühen...


naja ein bisschen Mathematik... die nte Wurzel aus ist ja auch gleich x^1/n


----------



## thE_29 (7. Dez 2004)

Außerdem hatten wir das vor ein paar Tagen schon 

9 ^1/2 = 3 

Sowas weiß ich von der Schule auch,dass die Wurzel ^ 1/wurzelfaktor ist 
Weil man das oft so umgewandelt hat , damit man besser kürzen kann


----------



## meez (7. Dez 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja ein bisschen Mathematik... die nte Wurzel aus ist ja auch gleich x^1/n




Pahh...falsch....so ists richtig: x^(1/n).
Hab vergessen, das man ja potenzieren kann....(Das ist ja implementiert ).. :wink:


----------



## bygones (7. Dez 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pahh...falsch....so ists richtig: x^(1/n).


klugscheißerei  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## meez (7. Dez 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> klugscheißerei  :lol:  :wink:


 :bae:


----------

